# dehydrating fava beans? Yea or Nay?



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I received a gift of 2 lbs of fava beans in the pods. My family isn't big on them, so I was wondering if they might fare well in the dehydrator? Can I add them to soups later in the winter? I'm not familiar with fava beans at all. Infact I have never had them. <GASP!> I know.  lol. So what can one do with fava beans other than eat them fresh?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I see your poor little post didn't get answered. I think everyone's busy preserving our harvests. I would pull them out of pods ASAP if you haven't. Dry them either air dry or dehydrator. Now to cook them can be tricky. But worth it. For small beans not so ripe you can cook as regular beans soak n simmer etc. but for the larger you really should pressure cook them if possible. If not they could have hard spots. 

Once you pressure cook the larger fava an Italian recipe would be olive oil, garlic salt and pepper. Maybe splash of lemon juice. The outside shell is too tough to eat. But just squeeze out the inside in your mouth. super yummy! 

Or you could just dry them and send to me.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! So I removed them and dehydrated them and plan to use them in soup. After I dehydrated the 2 lbs I was left with just a handful! LOL


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Haha. Yup. I just shelled my fava last night. My cousin said; " you can't grow fava in NY". Of course I had to prove him wrong. (Or me wrong). Haha I got a beautiful crop. 
They figure 3 lbs in pods for 2 servings.


----------

